# What Happened to JuiceDefender Developer?



## Royboo (Jul 5, 2012)

JuiceDefender and other apps by that developer haven't been updated in about 2 years. What happened?!

_/*KingBoo*\_
+^""*Gnex*""^+
\_|¤DroidX¤|_/


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

He got on to much juice, joined a fight club and then talked abou5 it R.I.P you don't talk about fight club. Or he just got a girlfriend and is having fun with that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

